

India Tests Innovative Idea To Reduce Burden Of Power Outages - thewarrior
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2014-01-28/news/46735119_1_dc-power-solar-energy-solar-power

======
thewarrior
More details :

[http://businesswireindia.com/news/news-details/freedom-
from-...](http://businesswireindia.com/news/news-details/freedom-from-black-
outs-uninterrupted-dc-power-from-grid/38094)

